
The End of Third-Party Twitter Clients? - coloneltcb
https://daringfireball.net/2018/05/the_end_of_third_party_twitter_clients
======
wmeredith
I’ve been in awe of just how poorly a partner Twitter has been toward its
developers ever since it first turned on them many years ago with the api
token limiting. Consider that twitter’s blue bird mascot (that became their
icon), most of their core features (dm’s @‘s etc...), and even the term
“tweet” were all first hit upon and spread around by third party developers
and an enthusiastic community of technorati using their clients. The debt the
Twitter brand and feature set owes the developer community is larger than any
other company I can think of... yet they continue to serve them up shit
sandwiches, one after another. They have no shame.

------
mindcrime
For just a brief moment in time, recently, I thought Twitter had figured
things out. They were at least making (roughly) the right noises about being
developer friendly and acknowledging the importance of their developer
ecosystem. Now, I see that they are just as fucking clueless as ever.

If there was ever a company that needed a manic Steve Ballmer jumping around
on stage while screaming "Developers, developers, developers!!!!", then
Twitter is that company.

------
kup0
I think much of Twitter's success is owed to third-party developers, and now,
despite a period of time where they seemed to change course, they're back to
throwing them under the bus.

I wouldn't mind moving to something like Mastodon, but even the most populated
instance is a fraction of Twitter, and without critical mass moving somewhere
else, I feel stuck. Then again, Twitter isn't a crucial need for me either, so
I could close my account without much pain, other than being disconnected from
people whose work I genuinely like to follow

------
grizzles
When do these developers say enough is enough? Twitter has behaved like an
abusive husband to them for pretty much their entire relationship. Insofar as
distributed web stuff goes, Twitter would be like the easiest ever service to
swap out.

